# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Medistar Pharmaceuticals

## DeadlyD

Canadians post up!!! Good, bad, ???

----------


## frsttmer

I like them

----------


## snowman

g2g.... i don't believe you will get any bad reviews

----------


## mikey hulk

I personally think crap using test e for 3 weeks zero effect

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I personally think crap using test e for 3 weeks zero effect


test E can take up to 5wks to spool up. give it another wk or so. be patient. Medistar is gtg.

----------


## mikey hulk

Will do thanks for the advice

----------


## ironbeck

If its good test E you would feel something by week three, not in full effect, but you should feel something!!

----------


## Aaryan

Medistar is legit and g2g

----------


## >Good Luck<

Medistar is what I like. Very smooth gear and great on the wallet. I started my second cycle yesterday and I'm pump up just knowing it's going to be awesome. Also had NO PAIN on injection. Haven't pinned in months so I was expecting a bit of pip. I'd be curious to try something else for comparison but if it's good for me why would I switch. And best of all it's CANADIAN!! yea yeaaaaaa!

----------


## mikey hulk

Just thought I'd add some pics for the curious 
Enjoy

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ how you making out bro? any gains to speak of? sides?

----------


## mikey hulk

Sensitive nipples now and then great strength amazing recovery

----------


## mikey hulk

And Horney as all hell

----------


## MickeyKnox

take some before and after pics bro.

----------


## mikey hulk

Sorry don't do pics have so pretty bad scaring I don't wish to show

----------


## canadianjuice

decent lab good communication

----------


## Swifto

> I personally think crap using test e for 3 weeks zero effect


You should have an increase in sex drive, strength and weight in 3 weeks? Otherwise its underdosed of bunk.

----------


## mikey hulk

Ya it's g2g jumped the gun on my bitchin

----------


## chrsmystr2012

loading...

----------


## capetown

Tttt

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

sorry

----------


## capetown

[

Might wanted to edit this man. No source talk

----------


## capetown

Us forgotten canadians. Lol. If this was an american company he would have 100 people telling him to delete. Lol. Sources in igloos dont count I guess. Lol

----------

